# Clueless Brit Moving to Amsterdam for work



## emmacee (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi All,

I am moving to Amsterdam in Jan 2012 to start a new job and am absolutely clueless on what I need to do. 
:help:

Can anyone help me out? 

I understand I need to register with the IND and the town hall but I need accomodation in order to do this... I have friends that live in the netherlands will this be suffecient enough until I find a base or do I actually need to have a rental agreement to show them to register?


Also, re the cost of living in Amsterdam. I have been offered a base salary of 50,000 euros. taking tax into account does anyone know what the net will be per month and will this be ok to live and rent a one bed apartment. I will also have other funds coming in from my UK property of around an extra £800 per month..

Thanks for your help if anyone can


----------



## HelloAmsterdam (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi emmacee, i might be Anke to help you out with some of your questions. Send me a private message.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

HelloAmsterdam said:


> Hi emmacee, i might be Anke to help you out with some of your questions. Send me a private message.



This is a forum, so if you are agble to offer help or advice (without advertising of course) then you can do it on here rather than sending a private message

Jo (moderator)


----------

